# Leather IWB



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a quality IWB holster that's not going to take a lifetime to be made? I've got a Brommeland Max Con V that has been on order for almost a year and my patience is nearing an end. The holster was supposed to arrive mid-August, then only by checking the Brommeland web site I found out they said they were 90 days behind, which should have had the holster on my waist mid November, and yet nothing. I can appreciate there have been supply problems and quality products take time, but I am really wanting to ditch my Kydex CTAC and get a nice leather holster.

This is for my XD40 Service if that makes a difference.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I would have cancelled the order. That's unrealilistic service and there is no holster made worth waiting a year on. I would go to Galco. Here's the link for the service model.
http://www.usgalco.com/HolsterG2.asp


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Actually, it's been so long that I forgot about it. It just dawned on the the other day that I still didn't have the holster. Once I find something, I'll definitely be calling and canceling.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I'd say they done proved they don't want the sale. Some little dizzy headed gum popper might have filed it in the wrong place. Everything I have ever got from Galco is there with in 7 to 10 days. Good luck Todd.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Don Hume out of Oklahoma. Buy them from Gunrunners.com and save some money. I have three and they are very good quality and you'll have them in a few weeks. Just my $.02. :smt023


----------



## newskate9 (Dec 28, 2007)

ubg holsters - great customer service, great guy to deal with, quality stuff. Using mine for my EMP.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

Thanks for all the replies. I just canceled my Brommeland order and put in an order for a UBG Holster. He had the style I was looking for, and I couldn't beat the price and the turn around time.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*UPDATE:* Received an email from Gary Brommeland saying he would gladly refund my money and they are now selling exclusively through a dealer. And now get this; he tells me that if I still need a holster, the dealer has them in stock for the XD! WTF?!?! I've been waiting almost a year and all I needed to do was call the dealer, who apparently has been getting his inventory filled while all of us who ordered directly had to wait. That's bulls%#t! Quality work or not, no way I'll buy a Brommeland holster now or in the future. I've got a really sour taste in my mouth about this. :smt076


----------



## Snowman (Jan 2, 2007)

Baldy said:


> I'd say they done proved they don't want the sale. Some little dizzy headed gum popper might have filed it in the wrong place. Everything I have ever got from Galco is there with in 7 to 10 days. Good luck Todd.


+1

Galco = Good. It only took about 5 days for mine to come, and that was right before Christmas!


----------



## sjohnson111 (Jun 1, 2007)

*don hume pcch*

i carry a kimber ultra carry in a don hume pcch. very comfortable. 
got it in five days from order. the price is $49 which made me wonder but it is very well made.
look up their web sight and call to check stock.


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

*Update*

Got my UBG holster yesterday. Stretched it out a bit overnight, wore it all day today, and gotta say I'm really happy with it. Quality work, price was good, he didn't ask for payment until he emailed saying he was starting work on it, and turn around time was just about three weeks.

Thanks to newskate9 for the heads up on Nate and his holsters. :smt023

http://www.ubgholsters.com/


----------

